# Which color NATO / ZULU for Blue Mako ??



## mojoman (Mar 1, 2011)

I've got a Blue Mako coming, and I want to immediately throw it on a NATO or Zulu style strap. :-!

Which color looks good? Any suggestions from those that own the Blue Mako or have seen good color combos?

I prefer the Maratac made straps, but might be willing to purchase a different brand if the color isn't available from Maratac.

Thoughts? |>


----------



## swordfish123 (Oct 21, 2010)

The one with the blue lining might work fine.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, ya made me think about this one. I grabbed my blue mako and took a look. The blue is a nice contrast, just as swordfish noted. However, the red on highlights the red second hand tip, the gray accents the the grays in the bezel and case. Personally, I like the idea of the red. Course, I think I would get the yellow one as well, as it is my favorite color and I think it would give the watch some flair.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I bought the gray one and it's more of a green than a gray. (ACU Gray)

I may swap it out for a "Bond" Zulu later, but I ordered the blue.


----------



## mojoman (Mar 1, 2011)

The blue stripe on that Maratac Zulu appears to be more of an aqua color that doesn't seem to match the blue tones of the bezel or dial...

Doesn't seem to match well in pictures, how is it in person?

I was deeply considering the grey, but the statement that is appears greenish, is disconcerting. Hmmm.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought a non Maratac Nato from an ebay seller. I saved a few bucks but the quality is not the same as my Maratac ones. Just orderd a grey Maratac zulu because I'm a little unhappy with the quality and color of the one form ebay. When it comes in I will post pics of both.


----------



## carnick (Nov 6, 2010)

Bond...

James Bond.b-)

(goes with all Makos):-!

CARNICK


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Black with the blue in the middle. IMO, the bond straps only work for black subs.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

In person, the blue works better than the ACU Gray that Maratac offers. 
This is worth a thousand words:


----------



## BeansBaxter (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's mine on a blue and gray NATO



I've been thinking about a regimental NATO but I'm not sure how the green would look with the blue.

An orange NATO would make quite a statement.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

corn cob kid said:


> However, the red on highlights the red second hand tip, the gray accents the the grays in the bezel and case. Personally, I like the idea of the red..


Here's my Mako XL on black zulu with red stripe. The red stripe and the blue dial are such rich colors they go well together IMO. I also like it on the orange Mako.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

MadMex said:


> In person, the blue works better than the ACU Gray that Maratac offers.
> This is worth a thousand words:
> View attachment 402389


This. That's the way I have mine.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I just sold it too... I'm getting rid of all my Orients, except for this one:


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

The nato is from an ebay seller and the zulu is a maratac from broadarrow.
I think i like the color of the nato, but do not like how high the watch sits on my wrist due to the straps doubling up under the watch. I'm still undecided on the zulu. Like another post stated, it's kinda green. From the pics on the web it looked a little darker and greyer.


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the red would make a nice/interesting contrast. A blue strap on a blue Mako would be too much, IMO.


----------



## solarservant (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a late comment to this thread, but thought another look at a blue Mako on a Navy/Grey Bond might help other buyers out there... I just received mine from Gnomon and am very pleased. It matches the watch almost perfectly, and did not require any trimming like the Maratac straps (I have a smallish wrist). A great option if you want to retain that sporty, yet classy look. Highly recommended!


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

What about a blue and red striped NATO? Too much?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

solarservant said:


> This is a late comment to this thread, but thought another look at a blue Mako on a Navy/Grey Bond might help other buyers out there... I just received mine from Gnomon and am very pleased. It matches the watch almost perfectly, and did not require any trimming like the Maratac straps (I have a smallish wrist). A great option if you want to retain that sporty, yet classy look. Highly recommended!


That would be my choice as well. It oozes class and style while being very comfy.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

MadMex said:


> I bought the gray one and it's more of a green than a gray. (ACU Gray)


I discovered the same thing when I bought the same strap for my black Mako. It's not gray at all, it's O.D. Green. Even asked my medical professor to take a look at it because I couldn't believe what I was seeing. He agreed that it's actually O.D. Green instead of gray.

Hate it when misleading names as used. My walls are painted in a shade known as French Silver. In reality, it's extremely light blue.


----------



## gabbyd (Jul 7, 2011)

This might help...



















I also have blue/white/orange and a 20mm blue/yellow nato on the blue Mako XL, they both look good.


----------

